# Fittings again...



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I need to get fitted on my current road bike, I have started having a lot of neck pain so I have started looking around for a fitting. Being relatively new to road/race biking, I am not sure where to proceed. I searched the forums and started calling shops and so far have found the following:

Signature Cycles- Paul Levine: $375 for the fitting. Expensive but highly recommended (Michael Sylvester recommended him as well) That price gives me pause though.

Zoltan Coacing- Zoltan Tisza: $200 for the fitting. Formerly of Sid's Cycles. Recommended by people when he was at Sid's, but I have no idea what type of fitting he is doing now and what kind of report you get. I am currently communicating with him via e-mail.

Sid's Cycles- Various People: $125. The price is good and people seem to speak well about the shop, but I have no idea about the people at Sid's.

Sheepshead Cycles- Allen: Stoked on this board spoke highly of him in two instances. Haven't called or spoken to them yet.

A lot of the comments seem to state that New York fitters tend to put people in very aggressive positions, but I think I would prefer a bit more relaxed riding position for some more distance. As I improve as a rider, I think I will be more willing to get into a tighter position.

Ideally I would get enough information to inform other bike purchases such as a randonneuring bike I am thinking about, but if not, I could probably handle it if the price is on the lower end.

Anyone have any personal experiences, additional suggestions? I don't mind travelling on the subway/train just about anywhere to get to NJ or the boroughs, but I live in Brooklyn so obviously closer is better.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

My wife bought me a fitting with Paul Levine for our anniversary. He's very, very thorough and, in my case anyway, very very good. He changed my position and my stem and bars and it has made a major difference in my riding. As a point of reference, I'm not a racer but I am your basic A rider so he wasn't working with a beginner. I used my old position for years and I'm 1-2 mph faster with the new position. 

He's not cheap but he will spend 2-3 hours with you on a PowerMeter figuring out what works best. (BTW, I probably could have gotten a better deal on the bars and stem from my regular LBS, they cost me another $250, but hey, it's only money right. I don't have to eat.)

It's also worth visiting Signature because it's the best toy store in the city bar none.

I can't speak for any of the others you mentioned except Allen at Sheepshead. I know other people like him but I found him to be an obnoxious a**. YMMV


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, I hear that the fitting with Paul is great, but that price... Ouch! It just seems too high, given that Michael Sylvester charges about half that. I kind of feel that Signature is definitely aimed at people with more money than time, i.e. they want the best, don't want to research very much, and don't mind paying for it. Unfortunately not me. I still might do it, just because I don't feel like compromising, but then again, I could at least get a one-way ticket to Portland for the price difference.

I do like all of that Rapha stuff they have though.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Take a look at...*

.. These guys.
http://www.performancelabshc.com/


----------



## umatillawheelman (Oct 31, 2006)

Reggie Gonzalez at Bicycle Barn in Walla Walla, Washington. 125 bucks. takes as long as it needs to get a great fit. 

http://www.bicyclebarn.com


----------



## jarheadnyc (Oct 16, 2002)

*Fitting*

Zoltan fitted me I would never let anyone work on my bike other than Zoltan. He has hung up his wrenchs and is now a full time coach, he will always be the best in my opinion. He will be sadly missed at Sid's, I wish him all the best in his future endeavors. For other opinions check out www.nycc.org message board.


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

I had a fitting at Jack Rabbit on 14th Street awhile ago. However, I believe they discontinued the service at the Manhattan location and may still have it the fittings in the Brooklyn store. 

It was a 2 hour fitting measuring every aspect of riding and comfort. 

Paul Levine was a close second choice. 
If I had to do a fitting now, that's where I would go even though I live minutes away from Sid's.


----------



## TeddyO (Oct 8, 2005)

*Altheus in Westchester*

I bought a bike a few years ago from the guys at High Caliper in White Plains. They did a superb job of fitting a bike to me. They charged me nothing, other than the bike I bought. They sold the business to these people in Rye called Altheus? It might be worth checking them out, but I cannot attest to the quality any more.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Altheus now has a location in Manhattan near Union Square. Also check out Toga.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Uprwstsdr said:


> Altheus now has a location in Manhattan near Union Square. Also check out Toga.


I think the Union Square location of Altheus is gone already.


----------

